# lascia la terra , conquistò la luna



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2012)

http://www.happyblog.it/post/1295/incredibile-la-prova-che-lallunaggio-del-1969-e-un-falsoe con la morte di armstrong ritorna il dubbio, allunaggio: verità o abile regia di kubrick?
View attachment 5300


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Agosto 2012)

Dai, per favore, almeno in occasione di una morte evitiamo di tirare fuori le solite stronzate da maniaci del complotto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Agosto 2012)

l'allunaggio è avvenuto, ma alcune foto sono state scattate in studio e hanno fatto il giro del mondo come se fosse falsa tutta l'operazione.

ero ragazzino di allora (8 anni) e mi ricordo il filmato e l'audio. prima c'era l'audio, con ritardo di circa 20 minuti il film: molto artigianale e molto reale.

bisogna ricordarsi anche degli astronauti che sono morti fra i vari tentativi di partenza, e uno degli incidenti si è visto live. mi ricordo ancora come si sono sentiti abbattuti tutti perché non ce l'avevano fatta.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt5398 ha detto:
			
		

> l'allunaggio è avvenuto, ma alcune foto sono state scattate in studio e hanno fatto il giro del mondo come se fosse falsa tutta l'operazione.
> 
> ero ragazzino di allora (8 anni) e mi ricordo il filmato e l'audio. prima c'era l'audio, con ritardo di circa 20 minuti il film: molto artigianale e molto reale.
> 
> bisogna ricordarsi anche degli astronauti che sono morti fra i vari tentativi di partenza, e uno degli incidenti si è visto live. mi ricordo ancora come si sono sentiti abbattuti tutti perché non ce l'avevano fatta.


concordo con te .probabilmente hanno voluto perfezionare ,,,anche se qualche strano mistero è effettivo.
oltre ad essere abbattuti avevano la pesante concorrenza dei russi come fiato sul collo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5395 ha detto:
			
		

> Dai, per favore, almeno in occasione di una morte evitiamo di tirare fuori le solite stronzate da maniaci del complotto.


tiro fuori quel che mi pare:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

"Era il migliore. Mi mancherà molto". Questo e solo questo ha detto Michael Collins davanti alla morte di Neil Armstrong. Non è mai stato loquace, Collins, ma forse Armstrong lo batteva. Per tutti parlava l'estroverso Buzz Aldrin. Nella loro diversità anche antropologica, saranno per sempre i tre astronauti più famosi: Armstrong perché fu il primo a camminare sulla Luna, Aldrin perché fu il secondo e Collins perché non ci camminò.
Laconicamente Collins accennò ai compagni di avventura quando, nel 1989, a vent'anni dallo sbarco lunare, venne a Torino su invito de «La Stampa» e mi capitò di intervistarlo davanti al pubblico che riempiva il teatro Colosseo. «Se Armstrong e Aldrin non fossero riusciti nella loro impresa, ci sarebbe stato poco da fare. Avrei detto loro arrivederci, e sarei tornato a casa».
Mentre Armstrong e Aldrin scendevano perigliosamente sul Mare della Tranquillità, Collins fu l'uomo più solo dell'universo. Quando la sua navicella spariva dietro la Luna, per 47 minuti ogni comunicazione diventava impossibile. Almeno gli altri due potevano illudersi di avere l'assistenza di Gene Kranz, 35 anni, direttore della missione, e dei tecnici che, in maniche di camicia, si agitavano nella sala di controllo di Houston.
Ma solo fino a un certo punto. I segnali radio impiegano 2,6 secondi a rimbalzare dalla Terra alla Luna e ritorno. In quei 2,6 secondi anche Armstrong e Aldrin erano soli, e se si viaggia alla velocità di una pallottola di fucile in 2,6 secondi possono succedere tante cose. In effetti successero. Il modulo lunare (Lem) aveva già superato di sei chilometri i piccoli crateri che dovevano servire da riferimento quando la scritta «Prog» lampeggiò in giallo sullo schermo del computer di bordo. «Allarme di programma» disse Armstrong da vero ingegnere.
Aldrin premette un tasto e il computer fornì il codice dell'allarme: numero 1202. Significava sovraccarico del calcolatore ma lì per lì non lo capirono. Potevano chiedere disposizioni a Houston, ma c'erano di mezzo i 2,6 secondi. Troppi. Fu così che Armstrong prese direttamente i comandi del modulo lunare, scartò un cratere dall'aspetto ostile, evitò dei massi interessanti per un geologo ma duri per il gracile Lem e infine decise di posarsi su un pezzetto di Luna grande come un campo da tennis ma pianeggiante e ragionevolmente sgombro. Il dialogo di quegli istanti: Houston: «Trenta secondi» (sottinteso «di carburante»).
Silenzio con qualche tramestio.
La voce di Aldrin: «Luce di contatto» Armstrong: «Arresto». Breve pausa: «Sicurezza al motore di discesa inserita».
Altra pausa, quasi interminabile.
«Houston, qui base della Tranquillità. L'Eagle è atterrato» scandisce la voce di Armstrong.
Mentre lassù si sfiorava il dramma, in Italia andava in scena uno sketch tra Ruggero Orlando, che era a Houston, e Tito Stagno, che conduceva la diretta tv dagli studi di Roma. Stagno aveva captato la parola contatto. «Hanno toccato!» esclama. «Non ancora» sillaba Orlando. Imbarazzo generale, poi, disturbate da scariche, si sentono le parole «Engine stop», motore spento, come ha ricostruito Silvia Rosa-Brusin in un suo servizio a quarant'anni dall'evento.
Questo è l'atterraggio vero, le luci di contatto, accese da sensori di prossimità simili a quelli che ci aiutano a parcheggiare, non significavano ancora la conquista della Luna. Conclusione: il pubblico nello studio di Roma applaudì il primo sbarco su un altro mondo con 40 secondi di anticipo sul pubblico americano.
«Niente ha funzionato alla perfezione - dirà poi Armstrong in una delle sue rare interviste - ma tutto è andato abbastanza bene da permetterci di atterrare». Le sue impronte sono ancora là. Invece la bandiera americana che piantò è caduta, spazzata via dai gas di scarico del Lem al momento del decollo. La sonda Lro attualmente in orbita attorno alla Luna ha fotografato ad altissima risoluzione i sei siti di sbarco delle missioni Apollo. Si vedono le rampe dei Lem, i pacchi di esperimenti, il calpestio degli astronauti, l'ombra delle bandiere. Ma non quella dell'Apollo 11.
Tra il 21 luglio 1969 e il 19 dicembre 1972 dodici uomini hanno camminato sulla Luna e altri sei li hanno aspettati in orbita. Dei 12 moonwalker quattro non ci sono più, e tra questi il più importante è quello che se n'è andato sabato a 82 anni, 18 giorni dopo un intervento di triplo bypass. Ironia della sorte, riprendendo la vita normale, Armstrong si era dedicato alla progettazione di una macchina cuore-polmone.
Docente di ingegneria aerospaziale all'Università di Cincinnati, capo di una piccola azienda informatica e infine agricoltore in pensione nella provincia contadina che l'aveva visto nascere, Armstrong ha sempre cercato di defilarsi. Nella foto ricordo che la Nasa scattò al termine del Programma Apollo, lui non c'è: disertò l'incontro, i moonwalker della foto rimasero in 11, manca il più importante.
Non poté però soffocare del tutto i pettegolezzi sul suo divorzio, avvenuto nel 1994 dopo 38 anni di matrimonio con Janet, che gli aveva dato tre figli, e sul secondo matrimonio con Carol Held Cavaliere, conosciuta giocando a golf. Eppure con Janet aveva diviso il dolore di perdere una figlioletta per un tumore al cervello e il trionfo della Luna. A lungo era stato un buon marito. Nel 1979 si amputò la falange di un dito pur di afferrare l'anello di nozze che stava finendo in una trebbiatrice.
C'è un gran commercio di autografi dei moowalker, con prezzi che vanno da migliaia di dollari a poche decine. Ma non c'è cifra per un autografo di Armstrong perché da decenni non ne rilasciava più. Odiava questo commercio di feticci. Nel 2005 fece causa al suo barbiere: rivendeva i capelli che gli tagliava per tremila dollari. Quando se ne accorse, si fece restituire i capelli e i tremila dollari andarono in beneficenza.


----------

